# how do i check oil in new snow blower



## 9one1 (Nov 6, 2015)

I know this sounds like a foolish question however the oil is so clear that when I try to check it i'm unable to get a correct reading i've tried in several ways with no luck , do you have any suggestions , I live on the east coast(Boston) and it's only a matter of time before we get hit with snow, i'm also curious when they shipped it over and I had it assembled did they put the minimum amount of oil or the correct amount , any help you can give me i'd really appreciate it, thank you very much !:wink:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. You want to make sure you have the correct amount of oil in there for sure. Oil is very clear when its new, but darkens up quickly after use. The surest way I can tell you to be certain is to get out the owner's manual, read it cover to cover, then concentrate on the maintenance section. There you'll find the recommended type of oil and quantity needed to properly fill your snowblower. If you want to be absolutely positive, with no doubt what so ever, drain it, measure what came out and compare it with what the owner's manual says is required. Not only will you be absolutely sure it's filled properly, you'll have the satisfaction of having done it yourself. Also, after reading the owner's manual, you'll get tips about how to properly use and maintain the machine. Whether you do the maintenance yourself, or have it done by a shop, you'll know what needs to be done and when. This will also give you pointers of what to check to make sure your new snowblower has been assembled and set up correctly.

How about sharing the brand and model. When you say you had it shipped and assembled, did you buy it locally there on the east coast?


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

You should be able to stick it, hold the stick up to the light and see that the oil is more shiny than the stick. It will also make the stick ever so slighty wider in appearance. Maybe you're at the age where you need cheater glasses from Christmas Tree Shops and don't know it, yet. Happens to the best of us. If this doesn't work, take the stick and lay it carefully on a clean paper towel, and see where the oil transfers to the towel and where it doesn't.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

9one1 said:


> I know this sounds like a foolish question however the oil is so clear that when I try to check it i'm unable to get a correct reading i've tried in several ways with no luck , do you have any suggestions , I live on the east coast(Boston) and it's only a matter of time before we get hit with snow, i'm also curious when they shipped it over and I had it assembled did they put the minimum amount of oil or the correct amount , any help you can give me i'd really appreciate it, thank you very much !:wink:


You might want to take the stick, and rub it down a bit with 600 sand paper just enough to take the gloss/shine off the plastic, producing a matte finish. That way, the shine from the oil is easier to see. Don't sand so much that you remove any lines or lettering, and clean it off well before sticking it back in the engine.


----------



## 9one1 (Nov 6, 2015)

The snow blower is a troy bilt and I bought it online on the lowes web site , i'm very particular with my power equipment etc so I want to do this right, as far as draining it and putting the oil back in i'm not going to do that as i'm apprehensive i'll cause a problem , I wish there was an easier way, clearly there's not , thank you for trying to help me out i'm truly grateful to you guys !

* Maybe this will help- **bwdbrn1** - *Model #: 31AH55R5711*


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

No need to apologize, 911. I had the same experience with a couple new Ariens I got a while back. The dipsticks were virtually impossible to read when the oil was new.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

9one1 said:


> The snow blower is a troy bilt and I bought it online on the lowes web site , i'm very particular with my power equipment etc so I want to do this right, as far as draining it and putting the oil back in i'm not going to do that as i'm apprehensive i'll cause a problem , I wish there was an easier way, clearly there's not , thank you for trying to help me out i'm truly grateful to you guys !
> 
> * Maybe this will help- **bwdbrn1** - *Model #: 31AH55R5711*


what brand of engine is it???? if it is a new briggs the norm is 28oz. *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

911,

I am in the Boston area as well and bought a Troy-Bilt 2410 last year. First off, are you sure there is oil in it ???? the ones that the store builds up *should* have oil in them, but maybe the ones drop-sipped may not.

Even the newest oil should be noticeable on the dip stick. However, if it is that difficult, then I would fully dry the dip stick with a paper towel. then check the oil and lay a small piece of paper towel on the dip stick where the markings are and the oil should be. then presence of oil should be evident on the towel.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm wondering if because you can't see it perhaps its because its too low. Perhaps they didn't put enough oil in to even register on the dipstick. You might want to have someone else have a look at. If all else fails drain the oil then refill it with the correct amount and type as recommended in your owners manual.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

9one1 said:


> The snow blower is a troy bilt and I bought it online on the lowes web site , i'm very particular with my power equipment etc so I want to do this right, as far as draining it and putting the oil back in i'm not going to do that as i'm apprehensive i'll cause a problem , I wish there was an easier way, clearly there's not , thank you for trying to help me out i'm truly grateful to you guys !
> 
> * Maybe this will help- **bwdbrn1** - *Model #: 31AH55R5711*


Did you *try* the paper towel trick I wrote about, above? I work on boats and change the oil a lot. I run into your problem from time to time, and the paper towel thing DOES work.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

9one1 said:


> The snow blower is a troy bilt and I bought it online on the lowes web site , i'm very particular with my power equipment etc so I want to do this right, as far as draining it and putting the oil back in i'm not going to do that as i'm apprehensive i'll cause a problem , I wish there was an easier way, clearly there's not , thank you for trying to help me out i'm truly grateful to you guys !
> 
> * Maybe this will help- **bwdbrn1** - *Model #: 31AH55R5711*


I would just drain it and refill with a good oil. How do you know what kind they put in. If it was my new machine I would want to know what kind of oil is in it.

i'm apprehensive i'll cause a problem

Huh??? What kind of problem will you cause just by changing the oil???

You do know that the oil needs to be changed every once and a while?:icon_whistling:


----------



## 9one1 (Nov 6, 2015)

*bwright* I actually called and spoke to a store manager in power equipment and he told me the correct amount of oil is always put in when they assemble it , maybe i'm all set , if I can help it I'd rather not drain the oil I don't want to open up a can of worms , as refilling it you're not making a judgement call , am I not /1 correct me if i'm wrong please .


----------



## 9one1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you *Big Ed* after reading your post I think I might drain it and refill it ,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

9one1 said:


> Thank you *Big Ed* after reading your post I think I might drain it and refill it ,


You will have peace of mind knowing that you put good oil in it.
While your at it check out everything else. Make sure everything is tight. Make sure the belts are adjusted right. That is normal stuff you should keep an eye on anyway. If it has grease fittings....did they grease it, or forget to.
Some of the people who assembly them don't really know what they are doing.
Not all but some.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

9one

I've always used the low fill port as the reference mark on my small engine stuff

My new SB did come with a dipstick and the low fill port was plugged.
Looking outdoors with fresh oil in the dipstick was hard with the sunlight.

If you just walk into the garage and step into some area with no sunlight, it becomes much easier to see.

Another option, FWIW, that I'm thinking I might end up doing and might help you as well, is to just take a torch to the dipstick just to darken up the shiny metal...which should help see fresh oil on the dipstick


----------



## 9one1 (Nov 6, 2015)

You guys are dynamite with all your help , I wish I found this site sooner , I have run snow blowers for years... *NO PROBLEM* it's the oil issue i'm having that I can't figure out ,i'm sure in a month it won't even be an issue , nothing but a distant memory right ?


----------



## 9one1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bullfrog I've thinking the same thing for the last few weeks and it's logical for you to mention it...I think what I'm going to do is have someone else take a look at the level !


----------



## 9one1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Today I took a chance and added some oil to the engine and now its reading half way on the dip stick, so I think the problem was when they built it *they didn't add enough*...I think i'm all set but we shall see !


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

9one1 said:


> Today I took a chance and added some oil to the engine and now its reading half way on the dip stick, so I think the problem was when they built it *they didn't add enough*...I think i'm all set but we shall see !


Now just hope they added the right oil.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

You will need to change the oil anyway, after a certain break-in period. This is for the oil to wash all the surfaces "clean". Consult your owner's manual to see at what period you should be changing the oil.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

kueh said:


> You will need to change the oil anyway, after a certain break-in period. This is for the oil to wash all the surfaces "clean". Consult your owner's manual to see at what period you should be changing the oil.


 Normally snow blower small engines need to run at least 5 hrs preferably under load then changed to a 5-30W either conventional or synthetic.


----------



## 9one1 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Finally reading correctly*

I checked the oil for the last time the other day and it still read "low" ( I guess i'm a slow learner with this thing LOL) so I figured out there was not enough in there so I added oil and now it's finally reading *half *on the dip stick...I did however try the paper towel trick and that worked however this was before I added , problem solved, you guys are a great help ...:wavetowel2:

Rich


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

9one1 said:


> I figured out there was not enough in there so I added oil and now it's finally reading *half *on the dip stick...
> Rich


 Just a reminder while reading half is safe to operate it should read full so that the engine may not miss any if one doesn't check the oil every time before using but if you check every time then forget this post and good snow blowing.


----------

